# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  SC-GA10, smart speaker, Panasonic Corporation, Kadoma, Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Panasonic Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hands on: Panasonic SC-GA10 Google Assistant smart speaker review"
Google finds a home with Panasonic

by Jon Porter
August 30, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Panasonic GA10 (Google Assistant Speaker)

Published on Nov 17, 2017




> The best of both worlds: Google and Panasonic!
> 
> Enjoy high-quality, pristine audio and help from the Google Assistant on a single smart speaker: the GA10. 
> 
> Blending seamlessly into any home decor, the GA10 speaker lets you easily control your compatible smart devices and enjoy expansive Hi-Fi music without the clutter.

----------

